# Anyone have the 2019 Vitus Nucleus 24?



## marx68 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have an 7 year old almost 8 (2 months) riding a 20" modded HotRock very well. The HotRock works on these Ohio trails, but he needs a lower gear, better brakes, higher ground clearance and a nice air fork. The roots and rocks here can be brutal. He's currently 48" tall. My guess is that he should grow a couple by mid summer. Kinda of small for his age, but strong and daring. 

Any comments on that Vitus? For $480 it seems like a real good bargain.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

It looks pretty decent ... they got the cranks right, cassette not freehub etc.

The old snypers were pretty poor tires for the wet uk, I didn’t notice the rim width either which might affect you if you want to swap tires. The newer snyper might be better ..but the ones in 2015 seemed like an afterthought 

The fork I don’t really know but then you never really see a proper back to back like you might for adult forks.


You modded the hot rock so you can always swap out or upgrade any of the things may have been added to keep the price down, 

Wheels spec seems a bit vague though There are some nice touches like the 9mm QR ... 


The questions I suppose are what would you change and what would it cost vs buying like a trailcraft? 

Bars and stem etc are minor cost if they turn out to be cost cutting additions, brakes and drivechain obviously more if they don’t really work out and wheels the same.

I guess you are back to the classic 24er dilemma (not unique to 24ers but it seems a step where choices expand yet is still an inbetween size)

Get a used frame (or even new) and build it
Buy a $1000 that is what you’d build by choice
Buy a mid range where stuff might or might not work out for you.

I built up ... from frame and forks. I ended up with a super light and capable bike and it was a lot of fun, however it would have been cheaper to buy something like a trailcraft to start with. I got a new but heavily discounted donor bike with RST F1rst air forks but EVERYTHING else was trash (the wheels were actually ok but rim brakes)

I keep the headset until it died but he BB I removed (as soon as I could get the heavy lifting gear  ) 
Over the 24 journey, What were spares ended up as purchase (one way or another) until now I’m using his spares not the other way round. 

Ultimately we end up with the same controls, brakes and drivechain (cranks excepted) and that seems to be the cheapest .. when something breaks or wears out I’ve usually got a spare or something, 1 bleed kit (2 really as one is kept in the car) .. and pads, chains etc are compatible etc. 

This last point is more relevant as you have more bikes... but it does offset a lot of costs. 
On his XC bike he went through my stems for example (as he grew) and our headsets take the same bearings etc. and can swap chainrings or even part work cassettes 

I buy chains, pads etc in bulk when they are <50% and it quickly adds up. 
We both run Shimano 11sp and Shimano brakes and I run a 104 BCD crank I haven’t changed because we can share chain rings. 

So perhaps worth considering in terms of cost... I personally find it pays for itself over a year or so ..over running something cheaper but incompatible on the kids bike(s)

YMMV etc


----------



## marx68 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm sure there are cheap parts on it. I bet bars, stem, crank, BB are lacking. Of course an Altus is nothing special, but it does work and it's what he has now. I'd go more the route to when it breaks, upgrade it. I think out of the box the Vitus will work. Maybe a stem swap if the reach is too long.

Thanks for the tips. Yeah Tailcrafts are nice, unless I found one used for a good price, not going to happen.



Steve-XtC said:


> It looks pretty decent ... they got the cranks right, cassette not freehub etc.
> 
> The old snypers were pretty poor tires for the wet uk, I didn't notice the rim width either which might affect you if you want to swap tires. The newer snyper might be better ..but the ones in 2015 seemed like an afterthought
> 
> ...


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

If I were getting a 24" right now, it'd probably be the Vitus (or maybe Rossignol's All Track Trail if I were looking for full suspension at a higher budget). My sons are 3.5 and 1.5,so 24" is still a little ways off for us.

Given that the Nucleus 24 is new in the 2019 Vitus lineup and just announced in November, I'm guessing there aren't too many people with direct experience on this one.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

This is on my shortlist for my sons next bike. The price looks great for the year or two he would use it until he transitions to his sisters Trek Fuel junior. My only issue is the seatpost size. It looks like 27.2 which is less than ideal but workable. 30.9 would be good and 31.6 would be great. Something smaller than 27.2 is a deal breaker.


----------

